# White Sewing Machine Co. Page



## Brian R. (May 23, 2020)

I recently bought this bike, and to my surprise, I cannot find other White Sewing Machine Co. bikes on the CABE or after a Google Search. It must be a rare bike. I hope this thread will become be a central place for posting, discussing and viewing anything tied to WSM Co. of Cleveland Ohio (see what I did there - "thread", "tied", "sewing machine" - hee hee!)

Do you have a White?  Please post pics.

p.s. I forgot to explain that the bike dates to the 1890s except for the wheelset and fenders. When I first saw this bike posted on the CABE I thought maybe the fenders and wheels were CCM and added in the 1930s, but when I bought it and took delivery I found the rear hub is a CCM brake from the first half of the '20s. This was a fantastic bonus as I had been looking for that exact hub for another project.


----------



## Brian R. (May 23, 2020)




----------



## rustyjones (May 23, 2020)

I finally now know what my badge is missing!  Anyone out there have a lonely giant red W for sale?!


----------



## dnc1 (May 23, 2020)

I found this set in the V-CC library archive.
You've reproduced one of the images already above, but I thought it would be good to see the whole series.....
































Enjoy!
Nice find, looks to be in pretty good condition. 
Love that saddle!


----------



## dfa242 (May 24, 2020)

Nice find - here's one I used to own.








						Circa 1900 White Chainless - Before pics and a couple of questions | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I just brought this one home - so first, a huge thanks to bikewhorder for pointing it out for me.  Thought I'd share a few pics right out of the van, before careful cleanup and study.   The serial number is 26464 - if anyone has access to a White serial chart, I'd like to know the year of...




					thecabe.com


----------



## piercer_99 (May 24, 2020)

Here is some shots of the 1897 White brochure.
enjoy.


----------



## dnc1 (May 24, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Here is some shots of the 1897 White brochure.
> enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 1200239
> ...



Wow! Even better to see an original copy.
What's the name of the artist in the illustrations?
I can't make it out in the images I posted.


----------



## Brian R. (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for the very cool posts!

Who likes a good mystery? A piece of paper fell out of the seat tube. G.R. Simmonds (?) is long gone, but where did she/he live? What the heck does it say? 2 Frofk Blvd? Fiofk? Fofk, Fosk, Fiosk?
...Is it Blvd? or Bay? Did the person maybe spell it wrong? I've had no luck playing with Google Maps. It could be a Cdn or U.S. address.

All opinions welcome!

(That's my double screwdriver for scale)


----------



## Brian R. (May 24, 2020)

rustyjones said:


> I finally now know what my badge is missing!  Anyone out there have a lonely giant red W for sale?!
> 
> View attachment 1199906
> 
> ...




I think that badge piece is destined to go on this bike! Either you sell me the badge or I sell you the frame. What do you think?


----------



## piercer_99 (May 24, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Wow! Even better to see an original copy.
> What's the name of the artist in the illustrations?
> I can't make it out in the images I posted.




Sorry, the images I have are small files, when you enlarge them it just becomes a blur.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 25, 2020)

I have a very similar ladies White, very well made bikes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

